# DirectX tolle grafische "Filter"



## Crysis nerd (7. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mich mit dem Thread zum Deppen mache oder ob es sowas wirklich gibt 

Also ich und ein paar Freunden programmieren ein Spiel, was auch schon funktioniert und so. Nur... unsere Grafiken dafür sehen erbärmlich aus...
Um nun das Aussehen jetzt ein wenig aufzupolieren hab ich mir gedacht, dass DX vllt. ein paar tolle Bild-Filter drauf hat.
Also ich stelle mir da sowas tolles wie bei Photoshop vor 
Sprich: Rauschfilter, Blur, ÖlGemälde (hammer ), Bleistiftzeichnung, etc..

Also ich hoffe ihr wisst, was ich meine. Gibt es sowas direct in DX (wohl kaum) oder kennt jemand von euch eine Seite, wo kleine Codeschnipsel gesammelt sind.
Also soweit ich weiß muss man da ganz viel mit dem pixelshader rumwurschteln. Dass wir etwas ähnliches selber machen, dazu fehlt die Zeit.

Also wenn jemand was kennt, was ungefähr in die Richtung geht... her damit 

Danke
Lukas


----------



## -Phoenix- (7. Mai 2011)

Moin
in welcher Sprache porgrammiert ihr denn euer Spiel?

Vll hilft dir das hier

lg.


----------



## Crysis nerd (7. Mai 2011)

C++ unter Visual Studio 2010 mit DirectX SDK June 2010. Ich hoffe das genügt...
Die Seite guck ich mir gerade an, aber das is doch irgendwie die Startseite von DX?


----------



## mauorrizze (10. Mai 2011)

Ich befürchte fertige Filter muss man in DX (zurecht) vergebens suchen. Aber bin mir sicher es gibt ein paar Bibliotheken die das ein oder andere können. Ist es ein 3D-Game? Habt ihr eure Engine selbst geschrieben? Ich kenn leider nur für 2D die opencv lib mit vielen Filtern aus der Bildverarbeitung, damit lässt sich einiges machen, aber stell ich mir in 3D und "live" schwierig vor.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

Was muss ich mir jetzt unter Filter vorstellen? Die üblichen Post Processing Filter die man aus vielen Anwendungen und Spielen kennt?


----------



## NCphalon (12. Mai 2011)

Früher gabs im CCC so ne Funktion namens "Smartshader", da konnte ma ziemlich viele Bildeffekte einstellen, die direkt über die 3D-Ausgabe gelegt wurden. Vllt sucht ihr an der falschen Stelle.


----------



## Fragile Heart (13. Mai 2011)

Das wäre für ein Spiel aber doch genau der falsche Weg finde ich, denn das würde ja nur mit ATI Karten gehen oder nicht?


----------



## Crysis nerd (15. Mai 2011)

Warum würde was nur mit ATI gehen?
Und ja Engine selber geschrieben, 2D. 3D geht aber auch (Metro 2033 hat einen extreeeem coolen Filter)

Jao und was ich mir vorstelle... (falls gerade zur Hand, guck mal in die Photoshop Filter galerie): Ölgemälde, leuchtende Konturen, Malfilter, Aquarell, etc...
Also einfach alles, was das Bild irgendwie interessant gestaltet.
Diese eine Lib werde ich mir mal angucken btw..

Danke für eure Antworten

lukas


----------



## Fragile Heart (17. Mai 2011)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Warum würde was nur mit ATI gehen?


Nun, wenn es sich um eine Option im ccc (was in diesen Fall wohl das _Catalyst Control Center_ sein dürfte) handelt, dann muss man wohl davon ausgehen, das es sich um Sachen handelt die der Treiber macht, was ergo dazu führen müsste, dass es nur geht wenn der Treiber installiert ist und funktioniert. Sofern du keine einfache Möglichkeit hast, eine nvidia Karte mit einen ATI Treiber zu betreiben, sehe ich da echt schwarz.

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wo euer Problem ist! Wenn ihr die Engine selber gemacht habt, dann müsst ihr doch wissen wo ihr ansetzen könnt. Entweder ihr Modifiziert eurer Shader entsprechend oder führt nach dem Zeichnen eures SG noch extra Shader aus, die euer Bild verbessern.


----------



## Crysis nerd (17. Mai 2011)

Achso, ich wusste nich das CCC das control center von ATI is... dann is natürlich klar

Jedenfalls: klar es ist unsere Engine, wir könnten Shader einbauen wie wir lustig sind und die tollsten Filter bauen. Wir können aber auch Crysis 3 programmieren, wir haben ja einen C++ Compiler 
Wir können das nicht, dazu fehlt uns einfach Können und Zeit. Daher suchte ich nach einer Schnell und Dreckig methode..


----------



## bingo88 (17. Mai 2011)

Afaik musst du die Shader selbst programmieren, es gibt keine vorgefertigten (zumindest nicht bei DirectX). Meiner Erfahrung nach liegt das Problem "mieser" Optik aber meist an den Eingabedaten, also Texturen, Modelle, etc. Wenn die schon von bescheidener Qualität sind, kann man auch mit Shadern nicht mehr viel retten... Setzt natürlich voraus, dass eure engine den Kram sauber darstellt. Wenn die Texturen etc in Ordnung sind, dann ist evtl. in der Engine was falsch.


----------



## Fragile Heart (17. Mai 2011)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Wir können das nicht, dazu fehlt uns einfach Können und Zeit. Daher suchte ich nach einer Schnell und Dreckig methode..


Na dann aber Üben bis die Finger wehtun. 

Ihr verwendet da eine Low Level Lib, da ist nichts mit sowas. Sorry, ist leider so.


----------



## Crysis nerd (17. Mai 2011)

Joa ok dann werd ich wohl ohne auskommen müssen...

Jao die Texturen sind bescheiden^^ weil von mir angefertigt
Aber naja, werden wir dann mal sehen

Danke für all eure Antworten

Lukas


----------



## Fragile Heart (18. Mai 2011)

Jetzt aber nicht aufgeben. 

So ist das nun mal beim Lernen, es ist nicht immer alles so einfach wie man denkt und oft muss man Sachen mehrmals machen. Aber das ist kein Grund die Sahcen hin zu werfen.  Üben, Üben und nochmal Üben, dann wirds schon werden.


----------



## Crysis nerd (18. Mai 2011)

Ja wir machen ja weiter, aber mit anderen sachen, also erstmal  Spielmechanik auspfeilen und alles sowas. Und Grafiker anstellen für das  Design.


----------

